# Newbie to dubai (hopefully!)



## deuceswild11 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello everyone!!

My name is Alli and I recently received an offer (a promotion from my job here in the USA) to relocate to dubai. After reading several threads I feel like my situation is doable, not lavish, but doable. 
Here's what you need to know:

-This is a promotion from where I am now, but with the same company.
-Being successful in this job would nearly guarantee me a promotion in 6-9 months (already been stated).
-I have significant travel experience. I lived in china, japan, etc, so no worries there.
-My workplace would be the exact same as in the USA. That's been stated as well.
-I have lived on a miniscule recent college grad pay for a while now, so I know what it's like to scrimp and save. I don't buy designer clothes, and I drink, MAYBE once a week.

Here's the package:
126,000 per year. (basic salary is 88,200 yearly) (the rest is for transportation/living)
40% incentive bonus paid yearly (on basic salary)
30 days paid leave

What do you think? Anything important advice when relocating/living in dubai?


----------



## simpleplan1983 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello there and welcome to expat forum

Sounds like an interesting opportunity

Couple of questions

- will your company be paying your rent?
- what travel allowances have they offer to relocate?

Rent can be quite high in Dubai and for a one bedroom apartment could be looking at 40-60k AED per year alone.

I would find out exactly what they are willing to pay for as that salary is OK to live on if you exclude rent especially 

Cheers


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the transportation/living covers the rent?


----------



## KONY (May 25, 2012)

Hi the figures you posted...are they US dollars or Aed ?

If it's USD then it's quite comfortable to live methinks


----------



## taurman2003 (Jul 20, 2012)

hi..its got to be USD..AED won't help you in meeting all your needs..


----------



## KONY (May 25, 2012)

Then there is absolutely no worries to have ...126 000 USD a year is the hell of a good salary...even in Dubai I think


----------



## deuceswild11 (Jul 20, 2012)

No, sadly it's AED. I will have some roommates though, as there are several other people from my company coming too.


----------



## deniz (Nov 11, 2009)

deuceswild11 said:


> No, sadly it's AED. I will have some roommates though, as there are several other people from my company coming too.


Not sure if you can make it with that salary.. And no matter what anyone says work environment here is not the same as in the US..


----------



## deuceswild11 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd like to submit a counteroffer. I have significant experience in this field and DO think I am worth more. Is it possible to negotiate salary in UAE?


----------



## deniz (Nov 11, 2009)

deuceswild11 said:


> I'd like to submit a counteroffer. I have significant experience in this field and DO think I am worth more. Is it possible to negotiate salary in UAE?


I heard cases where it worked.. Does not hurt to try.. You can make a case that the package they offered will not be enough for you to maintain a similar life style. Propose what you think is the right amount and see what happens. Are they offering a similar package with your colleagues who are moving with you?


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

deuceswild11 said:


> I'd like to submit a counteroffer. I have significant experience in this field and DO think I am worth more. Is it possible to negotiate salary in UAE?


Definitely make a counteroffer, the worst that can happen is they stick to their original offer! Some companies will not negotiate on basic salary (as EOS is based in this) but will review allowances, or even both! In my experience the company increased my basic by 50% when I challenged it, but wouldn't budge on housing allowance!! It's all down to what you believe will work got you personally, but definitely try!!!


----------

